# Has Kiwi Farms changed any of your perspectives?



## JambledUpWords (Mar 22, 2019)

I’ve only been on Kiwi Farms for a few months, but here are some perspectives of mine that have changed since joining:

I used to be more sympathetic to the trans cause, but after discovering the amount of people that are just using this for power or to fulfill a sexual fantasy, I can’t say that I’m as sympathetic as I used to be. I realize there are probably some genuine trans people out there, but the cause itself has become obnoxious.
Speaking of trans, I’ve become completely against bottom surgeries and puberty blockers for the damage they cause.
I am now in favor of nuclear energy being used from all the good arguments I’ve heard in favor of it.
I now wish that the ratings we have on the Farms were universal for other social media sites because they are fun.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 22, 2019)

I used to think Shoeonhead was cool and I was a fan of her content. Then I saw the thread that detailed her embarrassing relationship with Gregory and I can't watch her the same way.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 22, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> I used to think Shoeonhead was cool and I was a fan of her content. Then I saw the thread that detailed her embarrassing relationship with Gregory and I can't watch her the same way.


I thought the same about Blaire. I had my suspicions, but the Farms solidified my stance that she’s too fame hungry and has lost what I originally really liked about her. Now she’s just a basic LA vlogger


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 22, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I thought the same about Blaire. I had my suspicions, but the Farms solidified my stance that she’s too fame hungry and has lost what I originally really liked about her. Now she’s just a basic LA vlogger



Same for me. I still follow Blaire and June but not as a fan. Kiwifarms helped reveal how fake Blaire is and how bad her content is now. I miss her old stuff.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes, I used to hate the nation of Israel, but the farms changed my perspective on them.
Now I wish nothing but prosperity and good wishes and luck on kicking the Palestine invaders out.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 22, 2019)

I learned it’s only fun if you’re laughing. If you get mad you’re not doing it right.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 22, 2019)

I've been here a few days (changed from another account to this one) and the discussions have reinforced a lot of what I believe not only in life but also about who I am, my pride, my morals, values, beliefs and who we are as people for good or evil.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes. I used to think there was hope for the next generation.

I see that clearly is not the case now.


----------



## big ol' idiot (Mar 22, 2019)

Only thing it taught me new was that there are some crazy weirdos out there that can entertain the shit out of me


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 22, 2019)

A little bit this


JambledUpWords said:


> I used to be more sympathetic to the trans cause, but after discovering the amount of people that are just using this for power or to fulfill a sexual fantasy, I can’t say that I’m as sympathetic as I used to be. I realize there are probably some genuine trans people out there, but the cause itself has become obnoxious.


but holy shit this


JambledUpWords said:


> Speaking of trans, I’ve become completely against bottom surgeries and puberty blockers for the damage they cause.


transexualism is horrifying for the shit they dare each other to do to themselves.

Also it taught me don't be an e-celeb. MAYBE if it's based on actual talent instead of just personality, but... even if you're some art guy or something, you'll probably wind up drawing commissioned fursona porn...


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 22, 2019)

I can't say the same exactly for trans, but this site changed my view on some gay people. I considered myself pretty open minded about most gay people and the LGBT. Before joining I was skeptical of people who make their entire personality about their sexuality. After being on here for over a year, there are some people in the LGBT who I can't stand because they seem like stereotyped charicatures.


----------



## Viscount (Mar 22, 2019)

I learned that Nazi LARPers are based and very cultured individuals.


----------



## VaporwareFaggot (Mar 22, 2019)

Not yet. 

Only been here a few days lol


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Mar 22, 2019)

The trans stuff for sure. I never would have thought that movement was so infested with manipulative creeps.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 22, 2019)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> The trans stuff for sure. I never would have thought that movement was so infested with manipulative creeps.


The trans movement has made me unironically  agree with some rad fem talking points. Not to say I like radical feminism, but I agree that it’s frustrating to have places that are meant only for women are being invaded by people that have no clue what it’s like to be a biological woman. Another point I agree with is the  language that’s now used to appease troons for things like periods, child birth and pregnancy as being inconsiderate.  Who would have thought that troons would make me side with radical feminists at times?


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 22, 2019)

"Deep Thoughts" as a whole has changed my views on some things.

Truly well-written and thought-out arguments are a dying breed, and I try to read the ones here/the threads in this sub-forum as often as I can.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Mar 22, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> The trans movement has made me unironically  agree with some rad fem talking points. Not to say I like radical feminism, but I agree that it’s frustrating to have places that are meant only for women are being invaded by people that have no clue what it’s like to be a biological woman. Another point I agree with is the  language that’s now used to appease troons for things like periods, child birth and pregnancy as being inconsiderate.  Who would have thought that troons would make me side with radical feminists at times?


A convenient shield against bad behavior. Suck at life? You're trans. Unable to hold down a job? Trans. Can't build and keep meaningful relationships? Trans. No luck with the ladies? Trans. Got caught? Trans.

I see it all now. Of course the bottom-feeders would flock to this. It's the perfect excuse for being a piece of shit. You will always get support no matter how bad you fuck up. And you don't even have to try.

It makes me feel really bad for actual trans people because who wants to get lumped in with them.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 22, 2019)

I had already hit peak trans when joining the site, but I have done it again many times thanks to Kiwi farms. The amount of troon fuckery documented on here is amazing.

It has also made me open my eyes when it comes to certain internet celebrities. I was never a fan of the Breadtube crowd and people like Hbomberguy (though I did like his video about Sherlock) and Contrapoints, but I was completely unaware of how much bullshit they had pulled in the past and still do. Same goes for e.g. Sargon; again, I didn't like him, but I didn't know just how much of a loser he is.

In short, while I don't think the site has changed my mind on a topic or an internet personality, it has definitely reinforced some of my beliefs.


----------



## nier (Mar 22, 2019)

uhhh it made me hate mtfs more than i already did which is pretty impressive


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 22, 2019)

Since joining around 6 months ago I've become more paranoid about keeping my IRL stuff seperate from the Internet.

Became more skeptical of the Trans movement thanks to the Lolcows in the La Zorra subform, and had my views on e-celebs reinforced after delving through the Internet Famous subfrom, learning that Boogie2988 is a scumbag was actually kind of enlightening in a morbid way. 

And since lurking in the CWC threads in May of 2018 I've developed a distaste for Twitter and Reddit and I don't look back on joining Kiwi Farms at all.


----------



## Super Color Up (Mar 22, 2019)

I wouldn't say it's changed my perspective's so much as it has evolved my understanding of the world at large by casting a light over the shadows. I'm not gonna suck my own ass and say I was right all along on some things, but holding to my own beliefs and cross-referencing them with the ongoings of the world at large through an unfiltered lens certainly helps, I think.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Mar 22, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> And since lurking in the CWC threads in May of 2018 I've developed a distaste for Twitter and Reddit and I don't look back on joining Kiwi Farms at all.


I’ll admit that Reddit doesn’t have the appeal for me that it used to have. The posts all look the same after a while and they have the same humor and commentary.  It didn’t help that the subs I really enjoyed are being banned. I now favor Kiwi Farms over Reddit.


----------



## QI 541 (Mar 22, 2019)

It made me hate deaf people


----------



## Yuusha-sama (Mar 22, 2019)

This Account is my first legitimate account after ages, I use on the internet.
My last one before that was with 12 I think.(Over 10 ten years ago).

In 2015 I became Anti-Sjw /fem. etc., but never saw Sargoy and Kraut. (Thank God)
I liked the SJW-compilations  and Jordan Peterson more.
btw I'm not a shrieking fanboy. He was just better than Sorgoy and his minions.
And I loved to read lore about the Autism Holy War and the people involved.
I really enjoyed @Jaimas posts when I started to lurk here a year ago.

I think most of my beliefs have been strengthened after I've been lurking here,
and as many have said, the trans stuff is just awful, so much actually that I would team up with TERFs on the spot.
The only thing that changed is how I look at that kind of stuff.
I look at the pro GG and anti-SJW side far more often and harsher and laugh about them if they mess up.
What I like here is the enjoyment/horror you get through lolcows, and the archiving process on KFarms.


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 22, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’ve only been on Kiwi Farms for a few months, but here are some perspectives of mine that have changed since joining:
> 
> I used to be more sympathetic to the trans cause, but after discovering the amount of people that are just using this for power or to fulfill a sexual fantasy, I can’t say that I’m as sympathetic as I used to be. I realize there are probably some genuine trans people out there, but the cause itself has become obnoxious.
> Speaking of trans, I’ve become completely against bottom surgeries and puberty blockers for the damage they cause.
> ...



I'm not sure if my perspectives on those outside of Kiwi Farms, but my perspective has *certainly* been changed in term of KF itself. Before I signed up on this site, I was quite intimidated and uncomfortable with the Farms. Mostly with the way the Wiki and forums appeared to me, including the rather bold warnings on the registration prompt. All of this caused concern within me, making me think this was _a extremely negative, toxic, and horrible place_. However, after I signed up on March 18th, 2019, *I never felt so good to be to be so dead wrong*.

In all my years of being on a myriad of forums for over a decade, I have never felt as much as _I feel at home her_e. Despite the rough words, the sagas of Exceptional Individuals archived here, and a few sour apples here, I feel much different about this place._* I actually feel accepted, comfortable, and like I can be my weird but chill self here*_._* I like how chill people are here, and how KF is run. Now that I tasted the Kiwis from the Farms here, I really don't see why those outside of it make a mission to ruin a bastion of free speech on the Internet.*_

*tl;dr: KF is a fun, accepting place as long as you're not a huge dick, where you can talk about whatever you want within reason. People are chill as fuck here and help each other out, which is a farcry from other forums.*


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 22, 2019)

I have touched on this before, but for me the great revelation given to me by this archive of autistic fucktards and degenerate sickfucks was not "oh god these people are so goddamn tarded and pathetic and repulsive!" or anything like that...

It was "oh god, serious and important and influential people in media, politics, tech and beyond are *even more* goddamn tarded and pathetic and repulsive than all these autistic fucktards and degenerate sickfucks" and the further realisation of "holy shit...its _always _been like this!" has pretty decidedly shaped my perspective on the world/world history and how power structures of any kind become a haven for drooling morons and assorted scum whenever they try to set themselves as beyond the reproach of the masses.


----------



## remiem (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't think KF has changed my views per say so much as affirmed ones I had. I think a lot of people who end up coming here are already well on the way of being tired of the main stream push of progressiveness at the cost of common sense and other such bullshit, it's why they seek out the farms.


----------



## Fareal (Mar 22, 2019)

I have realised that autism is substantially more prevalent than I had fully realised.


----------



## Hell (Mar 22, 2019)

It didn't exactly blackpill me into oblivion, but yes. I'm more pessimistic and nihilistic than before.

I also learned that perhaps the Alt Right can be as bad as Antifa sometimes, I don't know. I think I lost my faith in God literally. Nothing really matters anymore.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 22, 2019)

While the Farms has open my eyes on some really dark corners of the internet, and shown me just how messed up people can be, (toons, and zoos to name a few), it has also given me hope. Some many places on the internet where you could just laugh at shit have been changing. Everything is political now, and you're made to feel that you have to pick a side, but on the Farms we can just laugh at things no matter our background.

The world needs more laughter, and the Farms provides.


----------



## UF 404 (Mar 22, 2019)

Posthumorous said:


> *tl;dr: KF is a fun, accepting place as long as you're not a huge dick, where you can talk about whatever you want within reason. People are chill as fuck here and help each other out, which is a farcry from other forums.*



Definitely, I think this is one of the aspects the outsiders tend to miss when judging the farms. You can state some opinions that go against what is common here and people often won't give you crap for it as long as you control yourself and act mature about it. And if you act like an idiot, you'll be called out on it. We're far from an echo chamber.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 22, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> The trans movement has made me unironically agree with some rad fem talking points. Not to say I like radical feminism, but I agree that it’s frustrating to have places that are meant only for women are being invaded by people that have no clue what it’s like to be a biological woman. Another point I agree with is the language that’s now used to appease troons for things like periods, child birth and pregnancy as being inconsiderate. Who would have thought that troons would make me side with radical feminists at times



The right term is TERF or trans exclutionary radical feminism.

The trans movement itself is a different branch of radical feminism that seeks to eliminate the gender binary through queer theory.



JambledUpWords said:


> I’ll admit that Reddit doesn’t have the appeal for me that it used to have. The posts all look the same after a while and they have the same humor and commentary.



I have the same experience on the kiwi farms half the time. I come back for the other half.

I think it's a function of having a vote system. People crave positive social reinforcement and start to moderate themselves in line with the group think, which eliminates cognitive dissonance, but also novel messages.


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 22, 2019)

I was a bleeding heart liberal when I joined this site and after one day here I wanted to kill everyone who didn’t look like me.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Mar 22, 2019)

I used to consider myself very liberal but between SJW threads , tranny threads, and the 9 year old drag queen thread.  I hate them as much as I hate extreme conservatives.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 22, 2019)

Furries are dumber than I thought
Calling someone on the left an idiot doesn't make you a nazi
Trump isn't the best but he's not all that bad as people make him out to be
Kinkshaming isn't a thing


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Mar 22, 2019)

Before joining, my understanding of this website was mostly based off heresay from biased parties, so I thought it was full of assholes and manchildren with nothing better to do with their lives.

...

I mean it _is_, but you're a fun lot to pal around with regardless.


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Mar 22, 2019)

It convinced me to never become famous, especially on the internet.


----------



## Agent Scud (Mar 22, 2019)

After drifting closer to the left over the years finding this place reminded me of how the internet and I used to be.  I've started acting like my old self again and have been working on furthering myself over waiting for opportunities to come to me.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 22, 2019)

Fruit6 said:


> Definitely, I think this is one of the aspects the outsiders tend to miss when judging the farms. You can state some opinions that go against what is common here and people often won't give you crap for it as long as you control yourself and act mature about it. And if you act like an idiot, you'll be called out on it. We're far from an echo chamber.


My own compilation of people's political opinions on a thread here actually showed that this place isn't exactly politically homogeneous. Out of 19 people, 8 were on the liberal left, 5 were on the liberal right, and 6 were on the conservative right. 5 of those people were only in one of those groups to a very mild degree anyway. There wasn't anyone who was more than 55% conservative right.


----------



## NQ 952 (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't know if KF has changed me at all, but since joining I shit my pants less.

In seriousness, though, I would say that my age has affected me more than my time at the farms. Then again, I was in the middle of Autism Unleashed, so it was very refreshing to see other people share similar opinions to my own. Eliminating that feeling of isolation helped immensely.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 22, 2019)

I became a lot more moderate politically since I started posted here, oddly because there is more civil political talk here than anywhere else I have seen on the Internet.


----------



## Next Task (Mar 22, 2019)

A few of the things mentioned happened to me, such as developing a divide between troons and trans.

But I think the biggest thing for me was the Farms really emphasised how much we're living in a post-truth world, where we don't even share facts anymore with some of the people who disagree with us. Facts just seem to become more and more irrelevant as people retreat to their bubbles, and it's honestly scary just how difficult it is for so many people to bother finding out what really happened. They're happy taking the version of events that match their preconceived biases, and nothing will change their minds.

I knew that happened, but a year on the Farms really does show you how great the divide is, and just how many people think of themselves in some kind of keyboard warfare situation. And just how _stupid_ that is.


----------



## Tesshollidaysflupaknees (Mar 23, 2019)

I used to think that SJW's wanted to change things. However, with being on the farms for a couple months, I noticed that so many of them are narcissistic. They only pretend to care about others. If what they believe does not justify their own existence, then it's useless.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Mar 23, 2019)

Kiwi Farms hasn't influenced me. No, it's the other way around. I've influenced Kiwi Farms.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Mar 23, 2019)

Aeh-logging is bad, don't pozload my negholep!


----------



## FartsOnFire (Mar 23, 2019)

If there was one KF lesson for me it would be "There are many ways to eat wrong, and many more people who do it in public".


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 23, 2019)

I learned that there are intelligent people on the internet. They're just outnumbered by the crazies.
I've also learned what truly free speech is, and how much I've actually censored myself in real life. Truly free speech is insulting, insensitive, uncaring, and downright dangerous- and now that I've got a taste, I don't think I'd have it any other way.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Mar 23, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> I’ve only been on Kiwi Farms for a few months, but here are some perspectives of mine that have changed since joining:
> 
> I used to be more sympathetic to the trans cause, but after discovering the amount of people that are just using this for power or to fulfill a sexual fantasy, I can’t say that I’m as sympathetic as I used to be. I realize there are probably some genuine trans people out there, but the cause itself has become obnoxious.




I can be sympathetic towards them, but I have never in my life believed tansgenderism is a real thing. I don't shove it in their faces unless they are being obnoxious about it, but I look at them as deluded, misguided people.  I don't think KF has affected my outlook on this though.



JambledUpWords said:


> Speaking of trans, I’ve become completely against bottom surgeries and puberty blockers for the damage they cause.



Adults may do as they please, but when it is forced upon kids or offered as a legitimate option in life ("you can grow up to be a man or a woman kiddies,  Whichever you prefer!"), I see it as as either contributing to the delinquency of a minor or child abuse...  KF hasn't influenced this belief for me, though.



JambledUpWords said:


> I am now in favor of nuclear energy being used from all the good arguments I’ve heard in favor of it.



Meh.  This issue does not excite me.  There are lots of forms of energy worth exploring.  Nuclear seems kinda quaint and old-fashioned in some ways now...



JambledUpWords said:


> I now wish that the ratings we have on the Farms were universal for other social media sites because they are fun.



I actually think they contribute to a better, more respectful forum.  I'd even say they have improved my posting style; I am more aware of powerleveling, for example, and when I learned how not to do it, my posts improved.


I can't say KF has changed my perspective on anything, although it certainly could at some point.  I _do_ think that outsiders completely misunderstand this joint, though.  There's a lot of intelligent, witty, philosophical, rational, and provocative posts here, in between the shitposting we love so much.  I would not describe the place as a hate machine or anything else others call it.  I think it provokes more thought than a typical political, sports, or hobby forum anyway.


----------



## AF 802 (Mar 23, 2019)

Kiwi Farms has driven me further towards redpill ideology.

Still think the whole skeptic community as well as communities like 8chan are dumb cunts though.


----------



## Tardevoir (Mar 23, 2019)

It made me super self-conscious since several things about myself would be laughed at if they were traits of anybody else.

I'm also the opposite when it comes to how it affects personal politics - I actually feel a lot more liberal because of the amount of viewpoints here I disagree with (don't worry, I think most troons are irrational assholes - I support actual dysphoric people just trying to live their lives comfortably, but the moment I see someone like Lily Peet or VCR-Wolfe, I roll my eyes)


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm way more harsh towards trans people, and I'm also more easily annoyed by the us-them dichotomy of politics.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 23, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> I became a lot more moderate politically since I started posted here, oddly because there is more civil political talk here than anywhere else I have seen on the Internet.


More moderate from what position?


----------



## SweetDee (Mar 24, 2019)

No, not really.

Taught me that chatting with people can be fun sometimes, but otherwise business as usual.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Mar 24, 2019)

Midlife Sperglord said:


> I became a lot more moderate politically since I started posted here, oddly because there is more civil political talk here than anywhere else I have seen on the Internet.



Considering we can freely call each other a bunch of Kansas City faggots here, everyone is generally pretty cordial with each other.  It's almost like we don't need a nanny watching over us to make sure we don't.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Mar 25, 2019)

I think that strengthed my belief on a thought that has been around my head for a long time: behind the shield of smugness and autosatisfaction that surrounds every political Youtuber that thinks that knows about politics (no matter if it's alt-right, Breadtube or the Skeptics) there is an insecure and arrogant person that hides their own shit under the rug. The lesson about the shenanigans of the likes Sargon, Kraut or Hbomberguy is that they're just political ideologues whose entire career is built upon confirmation bias. You're not gonna find answers about why things are the way they are by looking a guy on Youtube screaming about how Jews are controlling the world or why racialism is good for an hour, or a neckbeard that tells you that Leftists are the only the thing wrong with the world and Capitalism is perfect for 30 minutes, or a tranny that tells you for 20 minutes about how fascism is taking over everything and that the establishment is against minorities. The only path is the boring and hard one: read texts made by people that actually know what they are talking about (actual social scientists, historians) and that use actual objective evidence to support the claims and then make your own conclusions of what do you want to believe or not.

That and that Doug Walker is an unfunny hack


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 25, 2019)

I used to hate the left and despise the right, now I hate the right and despise the left


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 29, 2019)

Never heard of KiwiFarms and I accidentally popped in because of ChristChurch.

Since I joined, it has been my good fortune to learn a LOT about VPNs, Encryption, Google data thieves and many other things I haven't thought about much.
It was also very pleasant to learn that free speech and idea exchange is still alive and well. I have to give props to everyone here, even the fucktards who make it fun.
Thank you Mr. Null for all you have done, and thanks to all the members here for making my life a bit more interesting!


----------



## HaldolJunkie (Mar 30, 2019)

BPDfags are beyond saving.No amount of "DBT" and therapy would make them a functioning person again.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Mar 30, 2019)

KF has made me somewhat bigoted against trannies when before I was completely accepting. I think this would have happened anyway just from interacting with them on the internet instead of knowing about them in the abstract but KF sped the process.


----------



## White Devil's Advocate (Mar 30, 2019)

I think this site's like the personification of that "Drag the Waters" song by Pantera. We drag the dark waters of the human heart here. As far as perspectives, I feel they've been affirmed and refined for the most part rather than changed. But I still get surprised at how deep the waters can get at times.


----------



## AverageAnimeWatcher (Apr 2, 2019)

The only thing keeping a lot of people, including many kiwi farms users,  from having lolcow threads is that they know not to share their private life with strangers online.


----------



## cuddle striker (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm more sympathetic to trans people who have gone through with the whole process and are trying to live normal, boring lives as the gender they've become.

I am no longer sympathetic to trans people who are attention seeking and batshit about it, even though they've done nothing to approximate the gender they claim.

(this site turned me truscum)

I realized that in the years I've been online, there have been so many cows I've quietly followed for the entertainment, and that it felt a bit lonely to have nobody else to chatter about them with.

the site hasn't changed my political opinions; if anything, it's reinforced how many morons there are on both sides of all debates, and that the extreme wings will always be fucked.

A little left of center than when I started coming here. a lot of the rants and race chanting really popped my eyes open to what kind of vile crap is right under the surface of the alt right or "just conservative" crowd.  horrible to see it.

I'm convinced Indiana is a free for all state for pedos and I'm horrified but not surprised, it's Pence country, after all.


----------



## Lez (Apr 2, 2019)

It has made me more conscious of what I reveal about myself on websites and I've learned from lolcows how not to act, but otherwise, nah.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 3, 2019)

I've learned that the Internet is in fact a dangerous place. Most humans aren't emotionally ready to deal with having so much available information and/or being connected to (almost literally) every other human being in the planet. Remember that commie woman at the end of The Crystal Skull? Her vaporization is the metaphorical representation of their psyche.


----------



## Recoil (Apr 3, 2019)

I understand the scope of leftist & communist cultural infiltration far better than I did a year ago.



Spoiler: Meta-Spergery



That said, I lurked here for a good number of years before signing up and there was always something about the 'KF attitude' that took me a while to pick up and really appreciate. The admonition of things like one word posting, double posting (sorry admins, I'm getting better) and power leveling bespeak a level of basic respect for the quality of the discussion itself that I haven't seen online since the days of usenet (or before).

I think Kiwi Farms engenders a specific style of posting that is emblematic of a certain take on life and the world. A non-egocentric pragmatism that places top value on speech and truth. The ideal KF poster is engaged in a way that can best be described as "hold on loosely, but don't let go." We endeavor to stare down the rabbit hole without falling in ourselves, and for that reason we cultivate a detached approach to close study.

KF teaches us to hold our tongues long enough to avoid compromising operational security or looking the fool. The icons we use to rate each other help reinforce that ideal attitude and approach to posting (and invariably, life) while eliminating the need to clog up threads with short replies. Take the "Autistic" rating. More than just a "Dumb" 2.0 rating, "Autistic" ratings are our way of telling each to take a step back, look at the big picture and not let our emotions corrupt our judgements or posting. "Autistic" can also be used for overthinking (i'll probably get a few for this post) or for not thinking enough and simply blurting out shitposts on a topic we know nothing about (I've had a couple of these, we all have).

KF culture seems to be about seeking a balance - between thinking too much and not at all, between unbreakable hope and nihilistic despair. The best posters here can add to any discussion - because they're principled, knowledgeable and pragmatic. We have the brash openness of the chans without the unbridled idiocy of the chans, and that's something we (l)earn. Anyone can sign up, but not anyone fits here - look at what happened after the NZ shitstorm, we had genuine white supremacists making "Howdy!" threads, completely unaware that the nature of discourse here transcends the petty normalfag dialectic of left/right absolutism.

Of course, this is all a lot to read in to things, I know, but after ~30 years online I see in KF forum culture a polished excellence that I haven't seen since the dial-up BBS days. There's a camaraderie & a heart here that can't be matched in most forums (for better or worse) and I think us Kiwis manage to keep it that way by adopting a specific approach to life and the world around us.


----------



## Cheetahman (Apr 3, 2019)

Recon said:


> Take the "Autistic" rating. More than just a "Dumb" 2.0 rating, "Autistic" ratings are our way of telling each to take a step back, look at the big picture and not let our emotions corrupt our judgements or posting. "Autistic" can also be used for overthinking (i'll probably get a few for this post) or for not thinking enough and simply blurting out shitposts on a topic we know nothing about (I've had a couple of these, we all have).


A major change I've felt is wanting the diverse set of ratings for everywhere else with reactions.
As a d*scordfag I sometimes react with Star-Crescents and nobody understands, or at least the ones who do, don't say anything.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 3, 2019)

Pixy Misa said:


> The only thing keeping a lot of people, including many kiwi farms users,  from having lolcow threads is that they know not to share their private life with strangers online.


Basically you're only a cow if you make milk.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Apr 3, 2019)

It made me learn the tell-tale signs of someone being a manipulator like Boogie2988 that in his videos he portrays himself as a patron saint trying to bring people but on social media he exposes himself showing his "good intentions," is all an act to get attention online.


----------



## spurger king (Apr 3, 2019)

Recon said:


> completely unaware that the nature of discourse here transcends the petty normalfag dialectic of left/right absolutism.



I feel you on that one. Since coming here, I've started judging beliefs less on their own merits, and more on the behavior of the people who subscribe to those beliefs.


----------



## BeepMareep (Apr 4, 2019)

I learned what an awful egotistical bitch Glitched Puppet is, after watching their art for a few years. Thanks for introducing me to Kiwi Farms in your awful attempt to defend yourself from those logs that dropped, ya dumb ho.

I'm learning all kinds of stuff here. I find it fascinating, hilarious, and horrifying.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Apr 7, 2019)

I've changed a lot of my opinions about trannies, especially regarding SRS.  I believe body dysmorphia is a real thing, but having some unskilled chink turn you into a freak with a perpetual festering wound where your junk used to be literally doesn't help anyone.

I don't know if racism is the right word, but I now believe certain cultures produce shit people (Saudi culture produces rapists and terrorists, Hindi culture produces rapists and streetshitters, American nigger culture produces thieves and goons, etc).  I'm not saying my culture is beyond criticism but it's not wrong to say I could've had it much worse.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Apr 7, 2019)

JektheDumbass said:


> I've changed a lot of my opinions about trannies, especially regarding SRS.  I believe body dysmorphia is a real thing, but having some unskilled chink turn you into a freak with a perpetual festering wound where your junk used to be literally doesn't help anyone.
> 
> I don't know if racism is the right word, but I now believe certain cultures produce shit people (Saudi culture produces rapists and terrorists, Hindi culture produces rapists and streetshitters, American nigger culture produces thieves and goons, etc).  I'm not saying my culture is beyond criticism but it's not wrong to say I could've had it much worse.



It's not specifically the Saudis, Hindus, or US street culture that produce them.

Islam teaches that all non-Muslims are animals, to be killed or uplifted through conversion.
Hindus are too busy trying to reach Nirvana to give a fuck about where they shit, as long as they don't touch a cow.
And nigger culture is fucked because of endemic single-parenthood, and the idolization of violence as a means to succeed.

OT - Some of my previous leanings have solidified into opinions, which is to say I don't just have a hunch about some topics, anymore - I have definite opinions on them.


----------



## CindyChafe (Apr 7, 2019)

I wish more places were like the Farms. Everyone is too caught up in their own bullshit nowadays. People need to take themselves less seriously and chill the fuck out. Where else can you say nigger, faggot and kike without being banned?

We all know that laughing at re.tards is one of the most universal things in life. Society has a way of keeping people in line. If you break the social contract or social code, people will make fun of you. Most people can see that and will modify their behavior if it gets them laughed at. Aspergers and autism, on a basic level, are the lack of that feeling of embarrassment for committing social faux pas.

I don’t know why people are born with no self awareness but it sure makes for funny threads.

Also the recent mosque shooting in New Zealand gave me a sense of respect for Dear Leader @Null. People should be able to see these things. They aren’t comfortable to watch and frankly I’m a bit traumatized after watching it. But it was something I needed to see. The “mass media” loves to spin shit. The shooting was streamed live via fucking Facebook and now New Zealand is trying to arrest people who watched the video? It’s ridiculous. Everyone knows primary sources are very important to history. I admire Josh Moon for his Siberian sized cojones to even host this type of content. It’s unsavory content but content people need to be able to see if they want to. It’s not a crime or a stamp of approval to want to see the primary sources.

Also, I was a big fan of the band Against Me!  But the lead singer Tom Gabel decided to troon out in 2015 and I wasn’t sure how I felt about it. After reading the La Zorra forum, I’m pretty sure he’s another autogynephile. I can’t really listen to their music anymore. It’s crazy that people think giving cross sexual hormones and puberty to children just because they don’t fit some sort of narrow gender stereotype. The troons really seem to think they’re doing something good but they’re literally sterilizing and mutilating themselves. It’s sick.


----------



## Blini Cat (Apr 7, 2019)

I think that Kiwi Farms has allowed me to calm down and laugh at things more. I really like that the prevailing advice here is "lol calm down." Before I started coming to the Farms I was feeling burned out on stuff like politics, but now I feel like it's easier to laugh and enjoy the spectacle of things. I'm not sure whether this is healthy or not, but I'm enjoying it regardless. Considering the craziness of the world today, it's hard to imagine seeing it in a different way.


----------



## vertexwindi (Apr 8, 2019)

CindyChafe said:


> I wish more places were like the Farms. Everyone is too caught up in their own bullshit nowadays. People need to take themselves less seriously and chill the fuck out. Where else can you say nigger, faggot and kike without being banned?


Fuck you nigger faggot. You're right.

I spend way more time on old toxic communities like NG and 4chan as a child than I should have so I suppose my perspective hasn't changed much over the years because of it. That and all the weirdos I've known helped change my outlooks too. I suppose if that's the shit you grow up with it just becomes part of who you are.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Apr 8, 2019)

Blini Cat said:


> I think that Kiwi Farms has allowed me to calm down and laugh at things more. I really like that the prevailing advice here is "lol calm down." Before I started coming to the Farms I was feeling burned out on stuff like politics, but now I feel like it's easier to laugh and enjoy the spectacle of things. I'm not sure whether this is healthy or not, but I'm enjoying it regardless. Considering the craziness of the world today, it's hard to imagine seeing it in a different way.


Yeah the farms has taught me to see the humor in everything.  Some people may say its overly nihilistic but I think people just get to personally involved in things like politics so it muddles their opinion. I think a little emotional detachment is healthy for introspection and stops you from going crazy.


----------



## KeeweeFirms (Apr 8, 2019)

I found this site because its the third result in DuckDuckGo when you search for "Industrial Music Forum" (I shit you not)

I'm glad I did though.  I've been having a bit of an "identity crisis" myself.  I'm definitely not a fascist, or alt right, or even conservative.  I used to consider myself extreme left, and felt that the American Democratic Party was just another flavor of conservative politics.

But fucking christ have things changed.  I know its cliché to state, but I don't feel I've drifted much at all.  The Democratic Party has become more "progressive", but I'm not sure what they are progressing towards.  I was getting to the point of self doubt.  Democrats were now calling me a chauvinist or a nazi (I've been a major supporter of women's rights, and I'm not gonna power level but lets just say the Nazi's would not have been very fond of my ethnicity), and everyone else was saying I advocate nanny politics and communism.

Where I drew the line was this "safe space" thing.  Look, everyone deserves to feel safe; I'm a firm believer in that.  But if your solution to feeling safe is to avoid the areas that aren't, you are a fucking traitor to society and the lowest form of scum on the earth.  Since the dawn of time, man has fought tooth and nail for the feeling of "safety".  You go out, and you fucking make the world safe.  You don't hide in an echo chamber like a fucking coward.

So yeah anyway, I'm glad I found this site, because most of you seem to be rational and intelligent people.  Is there some stuff on this board that I don't agree with, or think might be misguided by ignorance or prejudice? Yes, absolutely.  That's the way it should be though.  People are entitled to their opinion. It 's ok to be wrong about something or have an unpopular opinion without automatically being compared to hitler.

And most of all, I'm glad that when people act like a fucking moron, or have delusions, they get called out on it here and have a chance to do some introspection instead of wallowing in a reinforcing feedback loop of acceptance.  No one should be "accepted" by society for being a detriment to it.


----------



## Genkoda (Apr 8, 2019)

Learned that some people I liked on youtube tend to become hypocrites. More importantly I think it has helped me remember that not everyone that I disagree with ideologically are ill intentioned. Kiwi farms actually allows discussion without the threat of being banned or having personal attacks lodged at you(it can still happen), and so allows people to be exposed to different ideas.

Also just puts a funny twist on things and does not always take itself so seriously.


----------



## Looney Troons (Apr 8, 2019)

Kiwi Farms has really opened my eyes to how disgusting most trans people are and the various filthy communities they belong to.


----------



## KeeweeFirms (Apr 8, 2019)

Looney Troons said:


> Kiwi Farms has really opened my eyes to how disgusting most trans people are and the various filthy communities they belong to.


In all fairness I think its important to remember that correlation does not equal causation.  I would argue that the attention whoring spergs that you are thinking of might not even fit the definition of transgendered.  If gender is truly a psychological concept with a sociological basis and not a physical one, then a guy who gets his dick cut off for attention or acceptance or any reason other than that he's psychologically a woman, has just had a sex change.  The fact that gender can't be changed is the entire reason this is an issue.  You can't "decide" to change gender because its convenient.  You can only change your sex, and if you are doing that in a way that is disharmonious with your gender I would argue that you do indeed have psychological issues but they are less rooted in identity and more rooted in abandonment and acceptance by society.  And that a real shame, because no guy ever felt more part of mainstream society by chopping his dick off and then boasting about it on twitter.  Its actually quite self destructive.

So yeah I would argue that you have problems with people who have sex changes, and that the majority of the ones who do in modern society somehow forgot that its a last resort medical intervention and not a "trendy" , "hip"  thing to do.


----------



## Looney Troons (Apr 8, 2019)

KeeweeFirms said:


> In all fairness I think its important to remember that correlation does not equal causation.  I would argue that the attention whoring spergs that you are thinking of might not even fit the definition of transgendered.  If gender is truly a psychological concept with a sociological basis and not a physical one, then a guy who gets his dick cut off for attention or acceptance or any reason other than that he's psychologically a woman, has just had a sex change.  The fact that gender can't be changed is the entire reason this is an issue.  You can't "decide" to change gender because its convenient.  You can only change your sex, and if you are doing that in a way that is disharmonious with your gender I would argue that you do indeed have psychological issues but they are less rooted in identity and more rooted in abandonment and acceptance by society.  And that a real shame, because no guy ever felt more part of mainstream society by chopping his dick off and then boasting about it on twitter.  Its actually quite self destructive.
> 
> So yeah I would argue that you have problems with people who have sex changes, and that the majority of the ones who do in modern society somehow forgot that its a last resort medical intervention and not a "trendy" , "hip"  thing to do.


You’re probably right but nonetheless let’s nuke the troons


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Apr 24, 2019)

Kiwi Farms has helped me realize how much of a threat censorship is to areas that are supposed to be out of the hands of vengeful authoritarians. I'm further solidified in anti-censorship matters more than I've ever been, now. 

I've grown more to begrudgingly accept "the clown world" we live in, and I'm happy to see different, reasonable perspectives to be welcomed in a debate. I'm more aware of the importance of privacy, cyber-security, and trust, now than ever.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 25, 2019)

I see that (for the most part) it is possible to have a community with widely polarizing views on certain subjects and a good amount of people can discuss these issues in a somewhat civil manner.


----------



## cuddle striker (Apr 25, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> I see that (for the most part) it is possible to have a community with widely polarizing views on certain subjects and a good amount of people can discuss these issues in a somewhat civil manner.


there's people here I vehemently disagree with, who I would be glad to pour out a glass of whiskey with.


----------



## GrainKiller (Apr 27, 2019)

The threads on this site are more entertaining to read than anywhere else, considering how batshit insane some lolcows on here can be. Something to brighten my day while worse shit happens around the world.

One of the threads on here made me consider trying RSS, reading up on what it actually does (I've seen it a couple of times before but never looking into it in depth) and maybe trying it out for sites, blogs etc. I actually have an interest in.


----------



## PL 001 (Apr 27, 2019)

That there are still some communities left online where you won't get punished for wrongthink, where you can say pretty much whatever is on your mind, where it is possible to actually have a discussion with people who may have vastly different opinions, and if you act like an ass, you get called out and people move on as normal. 

It's refreshing.


----------



## tumblrkek (Apr 27, 2019)

It certainly made me stop watching politically engaged youtubers entirely. It's just not worth it. It reinforced my distaste for troonery and degeneracy in general, after exposing me to so many hilarious/pitiful crazy scenarios. It pushed me to learn and read more about certain political issues, and taught me that I should better keep my mouth shut regarding these things if I'm not well-informed enough and can't express it correctly.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 27, 2019)

Kill All Trannies



Promestein said:


> Yes, I used to hate the nation of Israel, but the farms changed my perspective on them.
> Now I wish nothing but prosperity and good wishes and luck on kicking the Palestine invaders out.


May G-d help them with wiping out all Mudslimes.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 28, 2019)

I now Support the IRa after learning that Jim is their field marshal.


----------

